# Today would've been GM Remy Presas' 77th Birthday



## Stickgrappler (Dec 19, 2013)

Today would've been the 77th Birthday of GM Remy Presas

Posted some great stories and cool quotes by him

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/today-wouldve-been-gm-remy-presas-77th.html


----------

